# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  راهنمایی *خوندن پزشکی بعد از پرستاری *

## Rainbow7

سلام بچه ها خسته نباشید امیدوارم خوب باشید و مراقب خودتون باشید یه چندتا سوال دارم هر کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون از لطفتون 
سوالم اینه که کسی که بخواد پرستاری دولتی بخونه 4 سال بعدش طرح بره و بعد بخواد پزشکی بخونه میوونه دانشگاه دولتی بره بازم یا خیر و اینکه اگر بخواد پزشکی رو بخونه همون 7 سال هست یابه خاطر پرستاری که خونده مدت تحصیل کمتر میشه 
مثلا من که 23 سالمه برم پرستاری 4 سال دو سال هم طرح بعد اون پزشکی ؟؟ 
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## taravat_e

چ کاریه؟خب از اول پزشکی بخون :Yahoo (21): ||

----------


## Rainbow7

> چ کاریه؟خب از اول پزشکی بخون||


ممنون از جوابت چون چندسال پشت کنکور بودم دیگه باید امسال برم پرستاری دولتی به علت شرایطی

----------


## Nahal1993

> سلام بچه ها خسته نباشید امیدوارم خوب باشید و مراقب خودتون باشید یه چندتا سوال دارم هر کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون از لطفتون 
> سوالم اینه که کسی که بخواد پرستاری دولتی بخونه 4 سال بعدش طرح بره و بعد بخواد پزشکی بخونه میوونه دانشگاه دولتی بره بازم یا خیر و اینکه اگر بخواد پزشکی رو بخونه همون 7 سال هست یابه خاطر پرستاری که خونده مدت تحصیل کمتر میشه 
> مثلا من که 23 سالمه برم پرستاری 4 سال دو سال هم طرح بعد اون پزشکی ؟؟ 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


اره میتونی باز هم پزشکی روزانه بخونی ، بعضی واحدهات تطبیق میخوره و کمتر میشه مثلا عمومی هات تطبیق میخوره (باید سعی شه نمرات بالا باشه ) . پزشکی که ۶ساله شده و شما که پرستاری بخونی ۴سال فکرکنم حدودا ۵ساله تموم کنی . و اینکه طرح پرستاری تاجایی که اطلاع دارم مثل اینکه اختیاری شده میتونی نری و مدرکتو بگیری.

----------


## ENZO77

> اره میتونی باز هم پزشکی روزانه بخونی ، بعضی واحدهات تطبیق میخوره و کمتر میشه مثلا عمومی هات تطبیق میخوره (باید سعی شه نمرات بالا باشه ) . پزشکی که ۶ساله شده و شما که پرستاری بخونی ۴سال فکرکنم حدودا ۵ساله تموم کنی . و اینکه طرح پرستاری تاجایی که اطلاع دارم مثل اینکه اختیاری شده میتونی نری و مدرکتو بگیری.


سلام دوست عزیز
من قصد جسارت ندارم ولی برای اطلاع رسانی میگم که حرفت درست نیست
اولا پزشکی ۶ سال نشده و همون ۷ سال مونده(شیوه نوین یک ترم از علوم پایه کم کرده و به جاش،یک ترم به فیزیوپات اضافه کرده.عملا هیچ تفاوتی ایجاد نشده)
ثانیا،این دوستمون اگه پرستاری بخونه،یک سری از واحداش تطبیق میخوره حتما منتهی از طول دوران تحصیلش به هیچ عنوان کم نخواهد شد.واحد هایی که تطبیق میخوره حداکثر دروس عمومی ان.به ندرت دروس اختصاصیو تطبیق بزنن،حداقل تو رشته پزشکی اینجوریه
پس ایشون همون تعداد ترمو باید بگذرونه،با این تفاوت که تو علوم پایه هر ترم تعداد واحدای یه مقدار کمتری برمیداره(که ۹۰ درصد فقط عمومیان و شاید شاید یکم تخصصی تطبیق بخوره که بعیده)

بازم عذرمیخوام امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی.صرفا قصدم اطلاع رسانی بود

موفق باشی

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من قصد جسارت ندارم ولی برای اطلاع رسانی میگم که حرفت درست نیست
> اولا پزشکی ۶ سال نشده و همون ۷ سال مونده(شیوه نوین یک ترم از علوم پایه کم کرده و به جاش،یک ترم به فیزیوپات اضافه کرده.عملا هیچ تفاوتی ایجاد نشده)
> ثانیا،این دوستمون اگه پرستاری بخونه،یک سری از واحداش تطبیق میخوره حتما منتهی از طول دوران تحصیلش به هیچ عنوان کم نخواهد شد.واحد هایی که تطبیق میخوره حداکثر دروس عمومی ان.به ندرت دروس اختصاصیو تطبیق بزنن،حداقل تو رشته پزشکی اینجوریه
> پس ایشون همون تعداد ترمو باید بگذرونه،با این تفاوت که تو علوم پایه هر ترم تعداد واحدای یه مقدار کمتری برمیداره(که ۹۰ درصد فقط عمومیان و شاید شاید یکم تخصصی تطبیق بخوره که بعیده)
> 
> بازم عذرمیخوام امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشی.صرفا قصدم اطلاع رسانی بود
> 
> موفق باشی


یعنی بار مطالعش توی ترم کم میشه درسته ؟؟؟ولی مدت تحصیلش کم نمیشه مثلا توی ترم بخواد 5 تا کتاب بخونه یکیش عمومیه اون عمومی رو فقط نمیخونه

----------


## ENZO77

> سلام بچه ها خسته نباشید امیدوارم خوب باشید و مراقب خودتون باشید یه چندتا سوال دارم هر کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون از لطفتون 
> سوالم اینه که کسی که بخواد پرستاری دولتی بخونه 4 سال بعدش طرح بره و بعد بخواد پزشکی بخونه میوونه دانشگاه دولتی بره بازم یا خیر و اینکه اگر بخواد پزشکی رو بخونه همون 7 سال هست یابه خاطر پرستاری که خونده مدت تحصیل کمتر میشه 
> مثلا من که 23 سالمه برم پرستاری 4 سال دو سال هم طرح بعد اون پزشکی ؟؟ 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


سلام
فکر میکنم قانونش حذف شده باشه.مشکلی برای تحصیل مجدد تو دانشگاه دولتی نیست.بازم از دوستانی که بیشتر اطلاع دارن بپرس ولی فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد
در مورد سوال دومت،خیر مدت تحصیل پزشکیت هیچ تغییری نخواهد کرد.بسته به دانشگاه و برنامه ریزی مدیرگروه داره ولی در بهترین حالت،شاید بتونی یک ترم کمتر علوم پایه رو بگذرونی،چون یه تعدادی از واحدات که عمومین تطبیق میخورن.واسه همین ممکنه بتونی واحدای بیشتری برداری.البته شرط معدل هم داره اگه بخوای واحد بیشتر برداری.درهرصورت،روش حساب نکن

یه موضوعی رو درنظر بگیر.واقعا نیازی نیست راجب شرایط سنی نگران باشه.باور کن خیلیا هستن که سنای بالا دارن(خیلی بیشتر از یه لیسانس).و اصلا هم اهمیتی نداره.اگه نظرت عوض نشد و علاقت به این رشته حفظ شد،اصلا سنو درنظر نگیر.هرکاری دوست داری بکن
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## reza2018

> سلام بچه ها خسته نباشید امیدوارم خوب باشید و مراقب خودتون باشید یه چندتا سوال دارم هر کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون از لطفتون 
> سوالم اینه که کسی که بخواد پرستاری دولتی بخونه 4 سال بعدش طرح بره و بعد بخواد پزشکی بخونه میوونه دانشگاه دولتی بره بازم یا خیر و اینکه اگر بخواد پزشکی رو بخونه همون 7 سال هست یابه خاطر پرستاری که خونده مدت تحصیل کمتر میشه 
> مثلا من که 23 سالمه برم پرستاری 4 سال دو سال هم طرح بعد اون پزشکی ؟؟ 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


سلام،میتونی آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی شرکت کنی...
در حال حاضر فقط دانشگاه تهران این آزمون رو برگزار میکنه ولی حرف هایی هست که میخوان تا چند سال دیگه بقیه دانشگاه ها هم برگزار کنن.(تا مثلا اینطوری از استرس کنکور کم بشه)

----------


## ENZO77

> یعنی بار مطالعش توی ترم کم میشه درسته ؟؟؟ولی مدت تحصیلش کم نمیشه مثلا توی ترم بخواد 5 تا کتاب بخونه یکیش عمومیه اون عمومی رو فقط نمیخونه


بله همینطوره.اونم فقط تو مقطع علوم پایه
به جز درسای عمومی،درسای تخصصی به احتمال خیلی زیاد تطبیق نمیخوره

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام،میتونی آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی شرکت کنی...
> در حال حاضر فقط دانشگاه تهران این آزمون رو برگزار میکنه ولی حرف هایی هست که میخوان تا چند سال دیگه بقیه دانشگاه ها هم برگزار کنن.(تا مثلا اینطوری از استرس کنکور کم بشه)


اون باید معدل دیپلمت 18 باشه مال من 17 و 80 ایناس

----------


## sinnna

بعد از پرستاری و پایان طرح اجازه تحصیل  در گروه پزشکی را دارید 
تطبیق نمیخوره  مدت تحصیل همون 7 سال هست
این ها با توجه به قانون و سیاست های دولت تاکنون هست  شاید قانون عوض شد
اما فعلا اینه؟!؟

----------


## taravat_e

واقعا سخته حالا چرا حتما پزشکی بنظرم رشته های خوب دیگه ای هم هست.خب واقعا ب علاقه خودت بستگی داره انقد ارزش نداره باز بخوای اینکارو بکنی اگه یکسال دیگه بمونی ب صرفه تره تا اینکار کلی از عمر ادم میره الانم البته دیگه چند سال ادم بمونه افسرده میشه نمیتونه بخونه دیگه :Yahoo (1): امیدوارم موفق باشی و ب چیزی دلت دوست داره برسی

----------


## saeed211

> سلام بچه ها خسته نباشید امیدوارم خوب باشید و مراقب خودتون باشید یه چندتا سوال دارم هر کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه ممنون از لطفتون 
> سوالم اینه که کسی که بخواد پرستاری دولتی بخونه 4 سال بعدش طرح بره و بعد بخواد پزشکی بخونه میوونه دانشگاه دولتی بره بازم یا خیر و اینکه اگر بخواد پزشکی رو بخونه همون 7 سال هست یابه خاطر پرستاری که خونده مدت تحصیل کمتر میشه 
> مثلا من که 23 سالمه برم پرستاری 4 سال دو سال هم طرح بعد اون پزشکی ؟؟ 
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


سلام اینکار ب شدت سخته اما خب غیر ممکن نیست
سالیانه طبق قانون امسال البته تنها 30 نفر اون هم دانشگاه تهران از کل کشور میگیره
بعد از دوره پرستاری میتونید شرکت کنید در ازمونش ک از کتاب های علوم پایه گرفته میشه
شرایطی هم داره ک خدمتتون عرض میکنم
اول اینکه معدل نهایی دبیرستان باید بالای هیجده باشه
برای ورود شرایط سنی داره و بالای 25 سال رو قبول نمیکنن
و چند تا چیز کوچیک دیه
موفق باشید

----------


## Rainbow7

> سلام اینکار ب شدت سخته اما خب غیر ممکن نیست
> سالیانه طبق قانون امسال البته تنها 30 نفر اون هم دانشگاه تهران از کل کشور میگیره
> بعد از دوره پرستاری میتونید شرکت کنید در ازمونش ک از کتاب های علوم پایه گرفته میشه
> شرایطی هم داره ک خدمتتون عرض میکنم
> اول اینکه معدل نهایی دبیرستان باید بالای هیجده باشه
> برای ورود شرایط سنی داره و بالای 25 سال رو قبول نمیکنن
> و چند تا چیز کوچیک دیه
> موفق باشید


من منظورم لیسانس به پزشکی نبود سعید منظورم اینه کامل پرستاری رو بخونی بعد از اول بیای کنکور سراسری بدی باز پزشکی بخونی

----------


## saeed211

> من منظورم لیسانس به پزشکی نبود سعید منظورم اینه کامل پرستاری رو بخونی بعد از اول بیای کنکور سراسری بدی باز پزشکی بخونی


اهان اشتباه متوجه شدم
بعله میشه
باید سربازی و طرحتون رو بعد پرستاری بگذرونین البته
ک اونم دو ساله
بعد میتونین کنکور سراسری شرکت کنین

----------


## Rainbow7

Up

----------

